# Need a complete tutorial for 4x4x4 Blinfolded



## rahulkadukar (Dec 15, 2008)

I have tried searching on the forum and I have not found everything. For example there is nothing about Edge Orientation and Edge Permutation. Also need help on Center Permutation.

Please refer a complete tutorial, that includes Memorisation and Solving.

Thank You


----------



## shelley (Dec 15, 2008)

Did you try the How-to/Guides section?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 15, 2008)

rahulkadukar said:


> For example there is nothing about Edge Orientation and Edge Permutation.



There is a reason for that. On 4x4, there is no orientation of wings, only permutation. Pop a wing out and put it back in upside-down to see why.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry but can you please give me the link


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2008)

If you can't even locate the How-to/Guides section then you have no chance of blindsolving the 4x4. Or do you just want to have it so you can sell it on ebay?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 16, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> If you can't even locate the How-to/Guides section then you have no chance of blindsolving the 4x4. Or do you just want to have it so you can sell it on ebay?



What is wrong with you??????? Why would I want to sell it on ebay. I mean do people buy that stuff, because if they do I feel sorry for them that in the age of the Internet and free knowledge you still pay for such stuff. What made you think I would even think of selling them on ebay. I believe you are a very good cubist but mate I dont intend to sell anything.

I can locate the How-to/Guides Section. It is just that I did not find what I was looking for.

Anyway this guy "seerusgod" has made these videos, I am posting the links now that I have found them. There are 13 videos and I am sure that I will learn the 4x4x4 Blindfolded. Thank you for "NOT GIVING ANY REAL INFORMATION".


The links are:
Requisites 1.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=zbAC3rLRVbg&feature=related
Requisites 2.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=DeEEmcEaDjY&feature=related
Requisites 3.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4N14tnTaA&feature=related
Part 1.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=ieuclDI9Naw
Part 2.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=P9ssUoTGYRE&feature=related
Part 3.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=PseTY0Nwoe4&feature=related
Part 4.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=roQ6PRN3l0A&feature=related
Part 5.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYm6YVMMyM&feature=related
Part 6.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=0s_ViQ5ynDw&feature=related
Part 7.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=W89PNGPDCNY&feature=related
Part 8.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=8U-2gFEIXg4&feature=related
Part 9.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=3_CvENPuQ2U&feature=related
Part 10.http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=CBo99yEdcL4&feature=related


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 16, 2008)

Stefan is epic.


----------



## Henrik (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm Google ?


----------



## shelley (Dec 16, 2008)

rahulkadukar said:


> I can locate the How-to/Guides Section. It is just that I did not find what I was looking for.



I assure you it is there, and it's where I got my start with 4x4 BLD. You just weren't looking hard enough.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > I can locate the How-to/Guides Section. It is just that I did not find what I was looking for.
> ...



Well OK, but I found it on google and the videos are good. Let this be there for noobs like me.


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2008)

rahulkadukar said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't even locate the How-to/Guides section then you have no chance of blindsolving the 4x4. Or do you just want to have it so you can sell it on ebay?
> ...



I believe that was a joke of sorts.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


lmfao, no comment.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I am sorry because I forgot the basic rule that Page 2 exists. I found what I was looking for on the forum too. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## blah (Dec 18, 2008)

Can someone sticky this? We've had too many bigcube BLD inquiries.

STICKY THIS LINK ---> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=63785&postcount=8 <--- STICKY THIS LINK

You can add even more resources there if you want, but all the links I provided were all that I used to get my first 4x4x4 BLD. So they should be sufficient, I guess.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 18, 2008)

blah said:


> Can someone sticky this? We've had too many bigcube BLD inquiries.
> 
> STICKY THIS LINK ---> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=63785&postcount=8 <--- STICKY THIS LINK
> 
> You can add even more resources there if you want, but all the links I provided were all that I used to get my first 4x4x4 BLD. So they should be sufficient, I guess.


Just get a website, make good pages like that, and start linking to it.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 18, 2008)

rahulkadukar said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't even locate the How-to/Guides section then you have no chance of blindsolving the 4x4. Or do you just want to have it so you can sell it on ebay?
> ...



Same goes to you


----------

